# Hello!



## DarleneJ (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Everyone, my name is Darlene.

Having experienced marriage problems myself ( infidelity) which ended in divorce, then finding true love subsequently, only to lose my soul mate to cancer, there are many lessons I have learned. 

I look forward to sharing my experiences in this community in support of others who may be coping with marital/elationship issues . We all deserve joy, peace and happiness in our lives...and it IS within our reach.

I look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Greetings and Salutations....I'm DUDE


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome aboard and really sorry about losing your loved one. Unfortunately cancer seems to be affecting more and more families these days :frown2:


----------

